# Salmon oil + walk = fishy smelling dog?



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Same here. I stopped using the Grizzly brand and got a smell-free one from petsmart. Much better now


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I use the GNC wild salmon oil that petsmart sells. It only smells on their breath right after eating, then it is gone. The dogs are doing really well on it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anal glands can give off a rotten fish smell if they are full. But if this was right after adding the fish oil to her diet that's probably the cause.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the fish oil does add to the fish breath. Lucca started having fish breath when we started him on Fromm salmon & veg and giving him fish oil. I almost thought I'm keeping a fish instead of a dog. Haha.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I have fed Riley Carlsons wild salmon oil capsules for years and have never noticed a fishy smell. I just put the capsules in his food and I don't think he even chews them. If you are using a liquid oil I would switch to a capsule and see it that helps.


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

After the first couple of weeks the smell has gone away. Could have been her body adjusting to fish oil. It is more convenient than a bunch of capsules.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Napoleon is on fish oil capsules..no odor ones..and he doesnt smell at all....only if he needs a bath!!..lol


----------

